# Paid foster home needed around London, UK.



## Charlotteandbetty (May 24, 2020)

Hi there,

My partner and I are moving to Thailand for work in August (hopefully!). The contract is 2 years maximum, but we could be home sooner. 

We need an amazing foster home for our little boy Clive. He’s a free-roam indoor mini lop bunny. Super well behaved, litter trained and loving (he even sleeps on our bed!) 

My sister was supposed to look after him in our absence, but has just found out she’s pregnant so can’t now.

We will of course pay, plus cover all costs. Around £150 a month + arrange deliveries of all of his supplies + health insurance (he’s completely healthy now but just in case) seems reasonable but happy to discuss. 

We currently live in London and my Parents are based in Bath. Either location would be suitable, or anywhere nearby. We would like to travel him when we’re back in the UK for holidays. We will need to check his set up and meet you first but we have a car so can do all the travel. 

He is honestly an absolute angel and we want the best for him - hence why we’re willing to pay for it.

If you’re interested , please get in touch.

Thanks


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 25, 2020)

Wish you were closer--good luck.


----------



## Miffythebun (May 26, 2020)

Charlotteandbetty said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My partner and I are moving to Thailand for work in August (hopefully!). The contract is 2 years maximum, but we could be home sooner.
> 
> ...


Would he get on with another brethren male rabbit?


----------



## Miffythebun (May 26, 2020)

Miffythebun said:


> Would he get on with another brethren male rabbit?


Neutered**


----------



## Charlotteandbetty (May 26, 2020)

He is super chilled and has got on with all other animals he’s met - dogs, guinea pigs. He’s also neutered obviously. I would be a bit concerned about him becoming bonded though- wouldn’t want him heartbroken when he comes back to us! Do you mean living together or just in close proximity? Charlotte x


----------



## Miffythebun (May 26, 2020)

Charlotteandbetty said:


> He is super chilled and has got on with all other animals he’s met - dogs, guinea pigs. He’s also neutered obviously. I would be a bit concerned about him becoming bonded though- wouldn’t want him heartbroken when he comes back to us! Do you mean living together or just in close proximity? Charlotte x


I did think that after I wrote it actually, I don’t have the space to keep them apart As my buns free roamed so it would have to be together


----------



## Charlotteandbetty (May 26, 2020)

Aww, yeh I think it would be too hard on them both to separate! Thanks so much for getting in touch though


----------



## Diane R (May 26, 2020)

Have you tried posting in UK based FB bunny groups? What about a good boarding place? Like this one - not open right now but worth contacting them? Home Page or this one: Holiday boarding


----------



## Miffythebun (May 26, 2020)

Charlotteandbetty said:


> Aww, yeh I think it would be too hard on them both to separate! Thanks so much for getting in touch though ❤


No worries! Hope you find him a perfect home!!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 26, 2020)

I can foster a rabbit but the space I have isn’t directly in the house, it’s more like an extension in the back. It’s heated the same way the house is and I and my family spend a lot of the day there.


----------



## Imogen Glass (May 27, 2020)

Are you still looking for a foster home?


----------



## Eden.z (May 27, 2020)

Hello, I am from Dorking and would be 100% willing to look after little Clive for as long as you need if you find us suitable. Our household contains a very friendly 3 year old Border Collie and a Hermanns tortoise. We are all big animal enthusiasts and would be very dedicated to giving Clive a lovely home. We personally have never had a pet rabbit to look after but I am convinced that we can learn especially as we have close friends who are rabbit experts with three rabbits of their own and are willing to guide us if needed. I hope we can provide the home he needs, looking forward to hearing from you soon - Eden


----------



## Charlotteandbetty (May 27, 2020)

Diane R said:


> Have you tried posting in UK based FB bunny groups? What about a good boarding place? Like this one - not open right now but worth contacting them? Home Page or this one: Holiday boarding





Diane R said:


> Have you tried posting in UK based FB bunny groups? What about a good boarding place? Like this one - not open right now but worth contacting them? Home Page or this one: Holiday boarding



Good idea about the FB groups - thanks! I considered a boarding place but would want for him to be part of a family as he's a single bun! Thanks ❤


----------



## Charlotteandbetty (May 27, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I can foster a rabbit but the space I have isn’t directly in the house, it’s more like an extension in the back. It’s heated the same way the house is and I and my family spend a lot of the day there.



Thanks so much for the offer! I'm sure you would be a lovely fosterer but I want him to be inside a home as he's a single bun. Do you have any space inside where he would be around people? Thanks! ❤


----------



## Charlotteandbetty (May 27, 2020)

Imogen Glass said:


> Are you still looking for a foster home?


Yes we are! Things are looking a bit iffy with the move at the moment (bloody Covid!) but we are pressing along currently. Might you be suitable? I also see you're based in Surrey - my sister (the preggo one!) lives in Esher so that could work well for visiting when I'm in the UK ❤


----------



## Charlotteandbetty (May 27, 2020)

Eden.z said:


> Hello, I am from Dorking and would be 100% willing to look after little Clive for as long as you need if you find us suitable. Our household contains a very friendly 3 year old Border Collie and a Hermanns tortoise. We are all big animal enthusiasts and would be very dedicated to giving Clive a lovely home. We personally have never had a pet rabbit to look after but I am convinced that we can learn especially as we have close friends who are rabbit experts with three rabbits of their own and are willing to guide us if needed. I hope we can provide the home he needs, looking forward to hearing from you soon - Eden


Hi Eden! That all sounds lovely and I'm sure you would be a great fosterer. Can I ask; 1- what space in the house would he be able to have? Are there people around much to keep him company? He's a single bun so he's very reliant on human interaction. He gets very attached to people! and 2- He loves dogs but I'm a bit nervous with them around him. Would he be in the same area as your doggo? 

Thanks so much! ❤


----------



## Diane R (May 27, 2020)

Charlotteandbetty said:


> Good idea about the FB groups - thanks! I considered a boarding place but would want for him to be part of a family as he's a single bun! Thanks ❤


If you wanted to try the FB groups - these are the ones that may be suitable: UK Rabbit Group We love our house rabbits UK House Bunnies UK Good luck!


----------



## Charlotteandbetty (May 27, 2020)

Diane R said:


> If you wanted to try the FB groups - these are the ones that may be suitable: UK Rabbit Group We love our house rabbits UK House Bunnies UK Good luck!


So kind of you - thank you!


----------



## Charlotteandbetty (May 27, 2020)

Charlotteandbetty said:


> Hi Eden! That all sounds lovely and I'm sure you would be a great fosterer. Can I ask; 1- what space in the house would he be able to have? Are there people around much to keep him company? He's a single bun so he's very reliant on human interaction. He gets very attached to people! and 2- He loves dogs but I'm a bit nervous with them around him. Would he be in the same area as your doggo?
> 
> Thanks so much! ❤


I've also just googled where Dorking is (sorry!!) and it's very near my sister - she currently lives in Esher and has just bought a house in Cobham! Could work well!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 27, 2020)

Charlotteandbetty said:


> Thanks so much for the offer! I'm sure you would be a lovely fosterer but I want him to be inside a home as he's a single bun. Do you have any space inside where he would be around people? Thanks! ❤


That is very understandable. This is the area that I’m talking about (it would be bunny proofed, of course). He'd get loads of attention, as this is a room that we spend most of our time in. I’m homeschooled so it is my schoolroom, my mum is a tutor and this is her ‘office’, and when she she starts working again (on hold, due to covid), my mum has students coming in throughout the day during week days. But I’m sure that you can find a foster who fits what bunny needs!


----------



## Charlotteandbetty (May 27, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> That is very understandable. This is the area that I’m talking about (it would be bunny proofed, of course). He'd get loads of attention, as this is a room that we spend most of our time in. I’m homeschooled so it is my schoolroom, my mum is a tutor and this is her ‘office’, and when she she starts working again (on hold, due to covid), my mum has students coming in throughout the day during week days. But I’m sure that you can find a foster who fits what bunny needs!



That looks like a great space! Your bunnies are very lucky to have such a caring owner. Clivey basically sleeps all day and is active from about 7pm, so the set up might not be the best for him but I will definitely keep you in mind! Thanks again ❤


----------



## Charlotteandbetty (May 27, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> That is very understandable. This is the area that I’m talking about (it would be bunny proofed, of course). He'd get loads of attention, as this is a room that we spend most of our time in. I’m homeschooled so it is my schoolroom, my mum is a tutor and this is her ‘office’, and when she she starts working again (on hold, due to covid), my mum has students coming in throughout the day during week days. But I’m sure that you can find a foster who fits what bunny needs!



Final thing sorry, forgot to ask which part of London you're based in?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 27, 2020)

Charlotteandbetty said:


> That looks like a great space! Your bunnies are very lucky to have such a caring owner. Clivey basically sleeps all day and is active from about 7pm, so the set up might not be the best for him but I will definitely keep you in mind! Thanks again ❤


I hope you find the right foster family for him


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 27, 2020)

Charlotteandbetty said:


> Final thing sorry, forgot to ask which part of London you're based in?


North west London


----------



## Eden.z (May 27, 2020)

Charlotteandbetty said:


> I've also just googled where Dorking is (sorry!!) and it's very near my sister - she currently lives in Esher and has just bought a house in Cobham! Could work well!



Hello, As for space, he would have access to most rooms in the house under supervision which is not a problem as I have a younger brother and sister who would adore him and give him all the attention he could ever need. My mum is at home most of the time so there would rarely be moments where he would be left completely alone. I'm sure he and my dog would warm up to each other and again they would never be left alone in the same area. It would not be hard to separate them. And yes Cobham is very near indeed which should give you some peace


----------

